# H: IG Army W: SM BA DA SW BT or $ (US)



## blood_ravens_marine (Jun 23, 2010)

*Edit: Closed*

Edit: Closed, please delete if necessary.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

where are you located? i got a bunch of unwanted space marines


----------



## blood_ravens_marine (Jun 23, 2010)

pm sent regarding details


----------

